
Probiotics Found to Be Ineffective for Easing Symptoms of Kids' Stomach Bugs - ilamont
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/11/21/669373363/probiotics-found-to-be-ineffective-for-easing-symptoms-of-kids-stomach-bugs
======
LinuxBender
Based on my own anecdotal evidence, I would agree with this.

A while back I damaged my gut. I experimented with many methods found on
thousands of websites that talk about probiotics, fish oil, manuka honey,
etc... All of those things just irritated my gut more and prevented healing.
The fish oil did the most damage. It is a blood thinner and anti-coagulant.
The manuka honey also did a bit of damage when it reacted and pushed many
small bubbles into the blood stream in the leaky gut/brain barrier.

In the end, culling some of the bacteria with mastic gum and keeping it off
the gut lining with diet cranberry juice was all that really worked. I also
took K2-MK4 and K2-MK7 to keep the calcium in my blood from binding to the
oxalate in the cranberry juice which can lead to kidney stones. Diet cranberry
juice is my new best friend. Ginger root and aged garlic extract helped with
the candida.

